# gnome2 related problem - I think



## jtl (Dec 2, 2011)

In an earlier effort to install system sources (somehow gone horribly wrong), I ended up with some important files being overwritten - most significantly, /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd (I have no idea what else).  I recreated the user entries, but a number of other important entries are still missing and I don't know how to repair them.  When I boot the machine, it complains about the following unknown users: avahi, polkit, haldaemon, pulse, and gdm.  The machine seems to run fine as long as I don't start gnome, but hangs when I do.  How can I go about fixing this?  Delete the gnome2 package and add it again?  I'm hoping for something quicker.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Those are users needed by the various daemons.  Deleting the package and re-adding it should recreate them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2011)

See also /var/backups/.


----------



## jtl (Dec 9, 2011)

@DutchDaemon - I found what looked like the original master.passwd file in /var/backup, but it didn't solve my problems.  I'm assuming that's because I did more harm than simply overwriting the passwd files, or perhaps because my original attempts to "fix" the problem did more harm.

@wblock - When I finally managed to install the kernel source files, they were updated to a more recent version of 8.2-STABLE than my original installation, so trying to reinstall the packages failed because all the dependencies were out of date.  Ultimately, I did a *pkg_delete -a* and then a *pkg_add -r* for gnome2, xorg and others. This seems to have worked pretty well. My only remaining issue is that on boot up I get this warning:

```
Starting dbus.
/etc/rc: Warning: $dbus_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```
I've looked at the rc.conf(5) man page but it doesn't explicitly list a dbus_enable option.  How can I fix this warning?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2011)

dbus is a port, so the operating system man pages won't cover it.  Even the application man pages, if present, probably won't describe how to set the startup script variables.  The standard is just 
	
	



```
name_enable="YES"
```
 where name is the name of the program.  See the actual startup scripts in /usr/local/etc if you need something more specific.

What do you have in /etc/rc.conf for dbus?


----------



## jtl (Dec 9, 2011)

There's was no dbus entry in my rc.conf file after my original install of 8.2-STABLE (when everything seemed to be working fine), and I didn't add one.  I just added 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 to my rc.conf file and the warning disappeared.  I'm going to guess that the warning was always there, but that I didn't notice it because things seemed to be working fine.  Thanks very much for all your help.


----------

